# Nav systems, lets see them.



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

Pls post pics of your stock, aftermarket nav systems.
thanks


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Nav systems, lets see them. (HIDGolf)*

bump


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Nav systems, lets see them. (HIDGolf)*

theres a great pic of the 2002 nav system in the new A4 brochure.....mabye ill scan it later


----------

